

Show HN: i-mimic the animation made easy... - kumarski
http://www.en.zoomaal.com/projects/imimicv1/1679?ref=3197477

======
kumarski
I posted this because I thought it was interesting that even in a post-war
zone, an entrepreneur in the middle of Basrah, Iraq is still hungry to build
stuff.

